
Apple Safari to Block Google Analytics from Collecting Data - lenwood
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/apple-safari-to-block-google-analytics-from-collecting-data/372775/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23612140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23612140).

------
TomAnthony
Reposting my earlier comment from [0]

 _This article is incorrect._

There does not appear to be a change between Safari 13.1 and Safari 14 for how
it handles GA. I have tested it myself.

With Safari 13.1 Apple made a change [1] to their Intelligent Tracking
Prevention that blocks all 3rd party cookies for cross site resources.

The only change in Safari 14 appears to be that it reports which domains have
had cookies blocked. The Google Analytics beacon is still sent by the browser.

Benedict Evans (cited in article) since deleted his tweet, but this article
seems not yet to have been updated.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23612140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23612140)

[1] [https://webkit.org/blog/10218/full-third-party-cookie-
blocki...](https://webkit.org/blog/10218/full-third-party-cookie-blocking-and-
more/)

Edit: it seems the article has been updated since earlier today, and now
references tweets from myself and Simo. The article title is still very
misleading.

Edit 2: Simo has now written up a post with more details:
[https://www.simoahava.com/analytics/no-safari-does-not-
block...](https://www.simoahava.com/analytics/no-safari-does-not-block-google-
analytics/)

------
JimDabell
This is just restating the article that was already discussed here, except
with a tonne more annoying ads on the page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23612140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23612140)

------
lenwood
Apple’s Safari browser will reportedly block Google Analytics from tracking
users and collecting data about their web browsing activity.

